# CX vs Gravel Grinder bikes



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Here is what I think is an excellent video explaining the difference. Thought it might be useful for anyone trying to decide between the two.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahCx-Io8ozo

Not that it all applies to every bike being marketed as CX vs every bike marketed as gravel bike though.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the vid. I thought they were the same. The difference between the two really sounds like the difference between the a road race machine and an endurance one. Marketing is everything. You probably be fine on either one. Just a matter of preference


----------



## bubble (May 19, 2007)

Geez a half hour video to say 'there are some tweaks that makes most CX bikes slightly better suited to CX and vice-versa'

It drives home it's better just to own one bike, set it up for your needs, and learn its handling quirks.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

bubble said:


> Geez a half hour video to say 'there are some tweaks that makes most CX bikes slightly better suited to CX and vice-versa'
> 
> It drives home it's better just to own one bike, set it up for your needs, and learn its handling quirks.


yes, it's definitely to long for what could be said in a sentence or two. 

I've only done practice races for CX and suck at it so I'm far from being an expert but I have done a lot of gravel riding and can definitely see where the needs for cx racing are different from riding gravel roads. Yeah, you could definitely get by with one bike but if money isn't a problem one dedicated to each would be better IMO.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I have done a lot of gravel riding and can definitely see where the needs for cx racing are different from riding gravel roads. Yeah, you could definitely get by with one bike but if money isn't a problem one dedicated to each would be better IMO.


Agree, high speed descents like mentioned in the video and/or comfort on longer rides vs the need for agility in tight turns are key differences


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I used to have a hardtail 29er and put a rigid fork on it and did everything from a road century to mtb xc riding. This is back in the days when cx and gravel riding weren't hippity.


----------

